# setBorder(BorderFactory.createLineBorder(Color,2)



## LordTerra (6. Aug 2007)

moin

ich habe mit dem befehl


```
final JInternalFrame labelframe = new JInternalFrame();
labelframe.setBorder(BorderFactory.createLineBorder(color, 2));
```

meinen rahmen um mein innerframe definiert... 

wie bekomm ich jetzt von díesem innerframe die farbe zurück ?
gibt es da ne möglichkeit?
also ich brauchs als hexwert aber der int rgb würde mir auch reichen 

mfg LordTerra


----------



## SlaterB (6. Aug 2007)

hälst du es nicht für sinnvoll, die Klasse dieses seltsamen Objektes anzugeben?

getBackground()
passt aber meistens bei AWT/ Swing


----------



## LordTerra (6. Aug 2007)

* code edit*
getBackground()  geht net bzw falsche farbe( nicht die vom rahmen)


----------



## SlaterB (6. Aug 2007)

auf einmal die Farbe vom Rahmen?
hmm, denke ich jetzt zu schlau oder ist es nicht offensichtlich, dann den Rahmen zu fragen?
((LineBorder)f.getBorder()).getLineColor();


----------



## LordTerra (6. Aug 2007)

System.out.println(((LineBorder)labelframe.getBorder()).getLineColor());

ok thx


----------

